# Considering switching to the Nikon D800? Read this first!



## UnkleVito! (Apr 26, 2012)

I have just spent close to three hours reviewing the Nikon Rumors blog entries on the Nikon D800, and the horror stories of several users that have received their brand new D800s bodies only to experience several functional issues included but not limited to out-of-focus on certain high-end lenses, white/black dots on photos specially on long exposures, black dots on sensor (oil drops/debris) from factory shipped cameras, on/off lockup, green tint of LCD display, hiss on audio recording, flash not triggering, and others... Here is the link to the blogs which describes these functional issues...

http://nikonrumors.com/forum/topic.php?id=5517

After reading and assessing these functional issues, and considering that every newly released product may be subject to functional "bugs" which may or may had not been discovered and/or detected during the beta testings; it is my opinion that the severity of the initial handful of functional issues that some users are experiencing with their Canon 5D Mark III are not even close to the pile of serious and critical malfunctions that the D800 is having...


----------



## Razor2012 (Apr 26, 2012)

UnkleVito! said:


> I have just spent close to three hours reviewing the Nikon Rumors blog entries on the Nikon D800, and the horror stories of several users that have received their brand new D800s bodies only to experience several functional issues included but not limited to out-of-focus on certain high-end lenses, white/black dots on photos specially on long exposures, black dots on sensor (oil drops/debris) from factory shipped cameras, on/off lockup, green tint of LCD display, hiss on audio recording, flash not triggering, and others... Here is the link to the blogs which describes these functional issues...
> 
> http://nikonrumors.com/forum/topic.php?id=5517
> 
> After reading and assessing these functional issues, and considering that every newly released product may be subject to functional "bugs" which may or may had not been discovered and/or detected during the beta testings; it is my opinion that the severity of the initial handful of functional issues that some users are experiencing with their Canon 5D Mark III are not even close to the pile of serious and critical malfunctions that the D800 is having...



I read those too and thought it was funny. ;D


----------



## Fishnose (Apr 26, 2012)

Razor2012 said:


> I read those too and thought it was funny. ;D


Really? So what was funny about it?


----------



## Abraxx (Apr 26, 2012)

UnkleVito! said:


> I have just spent close to three hours reviewing the Nikon Rumors blog entries on the Nikon D800, and the horror stories of several users that have received their brand new D800s bodies only to experience several functional issues included but not limited to out-of-focus on certain high-end lenses, white/black dots on photos specially on long exposures, black dots on sensor (oil drops/debris) from factory shipped cameras, on/off lockup, green tint of LCD display, hiss on audio recording, flash not triggering, and others... Here is the link to the blogs which describes these functional issues...
> 
> http://nikonrumors.com/forum/topic.php?id=5517
> 
> After reading and assessing these functional issues, and considering that every newly released product may be subject to functional "bugs" which may or may had not been discovered and/or detected during the beta testings; it is my opinion that the severity of the initial handful of functional issues that some users are experiencing with their Canon 5D Mark III are not even close to the pile of serious and critical malfunctions that the D800 is having...



+1
Thats exactly my impression too.


----------



## Razor2012 (Apr 26, 2012)

Fishnose said:


> Razor2012 said:
> 
> 
> > I read those too and thought it was funny. ;D
> ...



Funny in the sense that it's nice to see there are problems in the other camp also.


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 26, 2012)

CSTMG. ;D

(Can't Switch, Too Much GLass)


----------



## Razor2012 (Apr 26, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> CSTMG. ;D
> 
> (Can't Switch, Too Much GLass)



You wouldn't anyways.


----------



## Fishnose (Apr 27, 2012)

Razor2012 said:
 

> Fishnose said:
> 
> 
> > Razor2012 said:
> ...


Yeah, that's what I thought you meant. 
Why is that nice? Are Nikon users bad people? You don't want them to be able to use their cameras properly?


----------



## Razor2012 (Apr 27, 2012)

Fishnose said:


> Razor2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Fishnose said:
> ...



Heh, it was a joke, of course Nikon people aren't bad. Nothing malicious was meant by that. Since there was so much going on here, it was nice to see that we weren't the only ones. As in don't be pointing fingers over here when you have to look at your own house first.


----------



## DarkKnightNine (Apr 28, 2012)

I don't think most people will switch anyways (either direction).
I shoot a lot of events, fashion shows etc... and I'm always surprised to see the huge percentage of white lenses given that you read these forums and hear so much talk of switching. In the real world it just never happens no matter how enticing the products on the other side may look. Yes I think the D800 looks sexy on paper, but I'm not about to start my entire studio from scratch on the basis of one camera from Nikon. Besides Canon will probably answer back with a high MP offering as well. It's just a matter of time.


----------

